# how do i get drivers



## amurillo1982 (Dec 24, 2007)

i got a used webcam off my brother and im running win. xp and was wondering how to get drivers for it
m/n:V-UAM14A
P/N:861194-0000
PID:LZ639BB
:4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

from here


----------



## Benhurdk (Dec 24, 2007)

From the above link choose webcam and Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX.


----------

